# Piedmont or Saltfork



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Let us know when the ice is gone from Piedmont or Saltfork, like the first try of the year to be for a bruiser of a ski.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Talked to a friend today that said the ice was gone in the dam area of Salt Fork. Havnt seen it for myself tho!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Ice fished Piedmont yesterday at the dam area so know for sure the ice isn't gone there. Last trip for me on the ice there, it's only going to get worse (or better if you're a soft water person) and very unsafe!


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

rattletraprex said:


> Ice fished Piedmont yesterday at the dam area so know for sure the ice isn't gone there. Last trip for me on the ice there, it's only going to get worse (or better if you're a soft water person) and very unsafe!


heee heee get'n purty sporty out there ain't it


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mullskinner said:


> heee heee get'n purty sporty out there ain't it


it was interesting to say the least!! pucker factor was 10+ 12' plank barely got us to fishable but UNSAFE ice!! i'm done...bring on open water!!


ps. we did pull 3 nice eyes and lost a few more, nice way to finish a GREAT ice season!!


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

most everything on the main lake of saltfork is open bays r still frozen over checked it last night....should be completely open real soon 
good luck if you get out there


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Can I drag my 11'er in at the parking area by Morning Glory? Would love to get the boat in and try for some eye!!! Is the ice away from the bank? Hoping to get out sunday!!


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

all the ice is gone from the bank on the main lakee area...but anywhere in a cove the ice is still there


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

wave warrior said:


> it was interesting to say the least!! pucker factor was 10+ 12' plank barely got us to fishable but UNSAFE ice!! i'm done...bring on open water!!
> 
> 
> ps. we did pull 3 nice eyes and lost a few more, nice way to finish a GREAT ice season!!


we needed 2 more weeks !


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks basshunter!! Looking to go boating this sunday-those fish are hungry and I'd like to feed 'em!! Anyone else heading out to Salt Fork this weekend??


----------



## sageye (Feb 23, 2011)

We are goin all day tommorrow.

Which do you think is the better saugeye water: seneca or salt fork? 
I want on piedmont bad but i don't think it's boat friendly yet. 

It's been along time since i've been to either sececa or salt fork, any help i would really appreciate!

Thanks


----------



## sageye (Feb 23, 2011)

went to salt fork today, got 2 crappie and 2 cats.

morning glory ramp and all of dam area is open

alot of the lake is slush, should be gone real soon


----------



## sageye (Feb 23, 2011)

anyone know if piedmont is soft yet?

anyone else have luck at saltfork?


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I was down there Sunday. The marina is open and three boats were fishin. I was there just looking. The water is out a ways at the dam, but not boat friendly quite yet. The water is down about 12 inches but who knows after this last rain. I don't really know what the other end is like. Can't wait.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I havent fished it alot but I played around there lastyear on the boat and picked up a couple real nice eyes trolling crankbaits


----------

